# Rocky Patel screws up the 601



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

He changed the blend, and guess what? It sucks now. He even screwed up the band. Below, the image on top is the old band. Rocky's new band is below. WTF?


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

That new band is kind of cheesy. Also, is RP going to change the Cubao blend?


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

If so it is time to buy some originals while we can


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If he changes the Cubao blend then he officially becomes a stain.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I thought he only changed the band, not the blend. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was under the impression freom talking to eddie ortega that the blend will not be changed, just some of the packaging and bands. the 601 Red (habano) was tweaked a bit with a little higher priming wrapper.


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

avo_addict said:


> I thought he only changed the band, not the blend. Can anyone confirm?


Confirmed on BOTL by Eddie Ortega back in May. Whew.


----------



## Tarpon140 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is a thread from a while back that references the new crappy bands, the blends and the elimination of the 601 black. What a bummer.......

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/271345-say-isnt-so-601-rumor.html


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

avo_addict said:


> I thought he only changed the band, not the blend. Can anyone confirm?


I can tell you that it doesn't taste the same. They can say they're not changing the blend, but something's changed.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

If I had never heard of 601, and I saw that in the store on a shelf, I wouldn't even look twice. To me, that band screams "Generic Bundle"... 

I know the Band shouldn't matter, but to me, they do, at least as I look for new sticks to try. Maybe they need to talk to Pete Johnson, he knows how to make a basic band be cool at least...

Also, how do you drop 2-3 bucks a stick and NOT change the blend? Or were they just that overpriced?


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Another thought occurred to me... maybe the old bands were $2 each? 

Probably not....


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

marked said:


> I can tell you that it doesn't taste the same. They can say they're not changing the blend, but something's changed.


I've been looking for the new ones to try them out for this very reason. If it doesn't taste like the old ones, I'm stocking up. I enjoy that cigar way too much to not have them around when I want 'em.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I was with Eddie this past weekend, so let's quash some utter crap that's being floated in this thread.

1. Rock only has half of United Tobacco, Eddie and Eric still own the other half
2. The band was changed, while almost no one liked the change, no one liked when Rocky changed the Nording band, yet sales went dramatically up since
*3. THE BLEND DIDN'T CHANGE
4. THE CIGARS ARE STILL MADE BY PEPIN,* they still ship with a My Father Cigars sticker and everything, only the band on 601 and distribution changed
5. The band is changing, not to the original, but Eddie called Rocky and said they were changing the band, Rocky said that's fine
6. While Rocky owns half, Eddie and Eric are still control of the cigars to a large extent, obviously things have to go through Rocky... Eddie and Eric have a bit of control.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just ordered several 5 packs of Cubao from Monster. I will know in a few days. The report by Mark is not encouraging, if they do not taste the same, they have been changed. No matter what anyone thinks, if they have not smoked them, they do not know.


----------



## Tarpon140 (Aug 19, 2009)

> 1. Rock only has half of United Tobacco, Eddie and Eric still own the other half
> 2. The band was changed, while almost no one liked the change, no one liked when Rocky changed the Nording band, yet sales went dramatically up since
> *3. THE BLEND DIDN'T CHANGE*
> *4. THE CIGARS ARE STILL MADE BY PEPIN,* they still ship with a My Father Cigars sticker and everything, only the band on 601 and distribution changed
> ...


I was kind of hoping that there would be a #7, where they decided to continue making the Black label!

On a positive note, it is good news that the blends remain the same and those generic looking "new" labels are going to be changed again. (hopefully back to the old ones)


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, I gotta admit those bands reek of "discount bundle". Bad move IMO.


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if their production levels will be changing?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Tarpon140 said:


> I was kind of hoping that there would be a #7, where they decided to continue making the Black label!
> 
> On a positive note, it is good news that the blends remain the same and those generic looking "new" labels are going to be changed again. (hopefully back to the old ones)


Meh... I think the Black will show its face at some point in another place, that's sole speculation on my part and has nothing to do with what I heard from Eddie.

They aren't going back to the old labels though, it would just be too confusing.

As for production levels, who knows. With Rocky doing distribution, you would think that things would increase, but who knows.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

The band change reminds me of the Big Ten changing their logo. Don't like either.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

guess I better find one of these with the old band to try out before it's too late.  of course I wasn't aware the 601 was a RP label...


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Hate the new bands. I would rather have an unbanded bundle over those.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Eddie has his own cigar board where I am a member and there was talk about this...he said that the blend would not change and until I smoke the "new" blend I'll have to reserve judgement and give him the benefit of the doubt. The band doesn't do much for me and based on my experience with the 601 Greenies of the past they are a great cigar...I don't see the new band ramping up much credibility in the new blend but that's just MHO...and I've already been told once tonight that my 40 years of cigar experience is lacking so at this point who knows what the real deal is? I'll hunt some of the new ones and try them over a period of time to get a baseline and at the same time start buying up a lot of the old stock just in case.*


----------



## saskd (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm going to go against the majority and say that I don't hate the new band. Sure it's fairly simply but I definitely wouldn't call it ugly. Maybe it's because I've never smoked one (should I?) and have no attachment to the old label.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

saskd said:


> I'm going to go against the majority and say that I don't hate the new band. Sure it's fairly simply but I definitely wouldn't call it ugly. Maybe it's because I've never smoked one (should I?) and have no attachment to the old label.


Sort of my thoughts. I'm not going to buy a cigar because of the band, even if it's a La Sirena Corona and I start burning the band ten minutes after I light up.


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

I also plan on reserving judgment until I get my hands on some of the new sticks. There have been enough EO brands cigars in my humidor that would give someone the impression I really enjoy their products...


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

No one buys half a business. Someone owns 51%.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

That is a fugly band... It won't keep me from buying them, but it is a dramatic drop off from the original. But hey... What do you expect though when your trying to make the sticks more affordable & get them into more consumers hands? They had to cut costs somewhere... If it's just the band & packaging, I can live with that. :thumb:


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

As someone who mostly smokes 601's I hate the new bands. I can attest that the blue seems to be the exact same blend though. Working my way through a 5er of the newbies, after smoking 3 they seem to be the same great cigar I love. I also got them for only 16 bucks on the monster. excellent price for a cigar that good. Havent came accross the new red or greens yet. Am interested to see how the new wrapper on the red is. I thought it was perfect before. Hope they didnt ruin that one.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

After nubbing my 601 blue just now I decided what the hey and just lit up another. Never enjoyed the exact same cigar back to back but to me they are just that good.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

That's good to hear. I smoked a couple of Blues with the old bands and I really liked them a LOT. Definitely will be picking up some more.


----------



## tac327 (Jan 12, 2011)

I trusted ortega when he said there would be no "blend" change on the 601 blue label. Bought a box of em and smoked one. I didn't care for it. Upon closer inspection, the sticker inside the box says they have connecticut broadleaf maduro wrappers. The old version had nicaraguan habano maduro wrappers. I don't like the "word games" here. Maybe the blend is the same but it is my opinion that the wrapper is a critical part of the "blend". Change the wrapper, change the cigar. The website I purchased these cigars from stated they actually had nicaraguan habano maduro wrappers, and when I told them about this, they apoligized and immediately changed the description of the cigar on the website to connecticut broadleaf. The exceptional flavor the 601 blue used to have is gone. Beware the new banded cigars. The bands and packaging is NOT the only change made to them.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Which website Bro?


----------



## tac327 (Jan 12, 2011)

I got them from atlantic cigars. They were very good to deal with and I will buy from them again. I don't blame them since EVERY website still says the wrong wrapper description.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

tac327 said:


> I trusted ortega when he said there would be no "blend" change on the 601 blue label. Bought a box of em and smoked one. I didn't care for it. Upon closer inspection, the sticker inside the box says they have connecticut broadleaf maduro wrappers. The old version had nicaraguan habano maduro wrappers. I don't like the *"word games"* here. Maybe the blend is the same but it is my opinion that the wrapper is a critical part of the "blend". *Change the wrapper, change the cigar*.


I could not help but giggle when I read this.

So Patel strikes again!!

I like how that last sentence summed everything up beautifully.


----------



## tac327 (Jan 12, 2011)

Better buy as many old ones as you can if you are fans of this cigar. I stopped by a local shop today and picked up 10 old ones they still had at retail price. Yikes. The worst thing is now I will have to find a new favorite cigar. Why do people have to ruin a perfectly good thing like that? I do have to say, the new ones aren't completely horrible or anything. It could be a whole lot worse. The thing is, you can't compare it to the old ones or they kinda are. I found that if I remove the band prior to smoking it, so I don't see it, and don't think of it as a 601 blue anymore, it tastes....ok I won't buy them again though.


----------



## Tarpon140 (Aug 19, 2009)

Man, this just plain sucks. I guess I will savor what I have and bid farewell to the blue, just as I did the black.

I sure hope they don't tinker with the Cubao.........................but wouldn't be too surprised at this point. :dunno:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Tarpon140 said:


> Man, this just plain sucks. I guess I will savor what I have and bid farewell to the blue, just as I did the black.
> 
> *I sure hope they don't tinker with the Cubao.........................but wouldn't be too surprised at this point.*


I hope not either....

Those are first class smokes, for sure.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I mean this with as much nicesness as I can...

That's what happens when everyone accepts "Maduro" as just "Maduro"


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

marked said:


> He changed the blend, and guess what? It sucks now. He even screwed up the band. Below, the image on top is the old band. Rocky's new band is below. WTF?


That new band is how to say............... Cleeeeeeeassy, veeeery cleaaaaaaaaaasy.

(I sincerely doubt Rocky will not screw up the formerly awesome 601 green. I can only pray I will be wrong)


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

I just simply don't understand the marketing - even if they want to distinguish more between the green and the black, there were easier ways to do so - this, this just looks like Kermit closed his eyes, drew "601" and threw up.

I know everyone loves the opus bands, and they are lovely, but I loved the pure "class" of the 601 with the raised stamping, color, etc.

Didn't change the blend my a**. Freaking Rocky.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

tac327 said:


> I trusted ortega when he said there would be no "blend" change on the 601 blue label. Bought a box of em and smoked one. I didn't care for it. Upon closer inspection, the sticker inside the box says they have connecticut broadleaf maduro wrappers. The old version had nicaraguan habano maduro wrappers. I don't like the "word games" here. Maybe the blend is the same but it is my opinion that the wrapper is a critical part of the "blend". Change the wrapper, change the cigar. The website I purchased these cigars from stated they actually had nicaraguan habano maduro wrappers, and when I told them about this, *they apoligized and immediately changed the description of the cigar on the website to connecticut broadleaf.* The exceptional flavor the 601 blue used to have is gone. Beware the new banded cigars. The bands and packaging is NOT the only change made to them.


Atlantic you say?



> *Description*
> 
> The Blue banded 601 is the box press edition in the 601 Serie. It is handmade in Esteli, Nicaragua, exclusively for United Tobacco, by Pepin Garcia. This version of the 601 is an exquisite blend of aged Nicaraguan tobaccos wrapped in exquisite oily *Nicaraguan Habano Maduro*. The finished cigar has been slightly box pressed to create the perfect smoke.


601 Blue Label | Atlantic Cigar Company

Edit: Don't take this the wrong way, but you just joined up this month, you have 3 posts to your name, all of which are in this thread, and you come in here and contradict some well established members who have posted information verifying that the blend was NOT changed. You're going to have to post some proof, a picture of this label you're talking about maybe?


----------



## enlightenedcigar (Jan 13, 2011)

It is different, the blue label. I am still enjoying the 601 Oscuro, that seems to still have the exact same taste.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, part of the Atlantic Cigar website was changed to say CT Broadleaf. Other places still say Habano. 601 Blue Label Toro Maduro | Atlantic Cigar Company
Go look on the left side, under the customer rating. Looks like Atlantic has corrected part of their website, but not all.
Looks like Rocky screwed the pooch.


----------



## tac327 (Jan 12, 2011)

cedjunior, as you pointed out, I am unestablished and I have only 3 posts meaning I am unable to put the photos on this thread. 30 posts required to post images. I joined this site specificly to talk about this cigar. As Matt1951 pointed out at 8:14pm, atlantic did change the site in regards to the 601 blue wrapper. You quoted the description word for word but just to the left, in the cigar specs column, this is where you will find the change to connecticut broadleaf maduro on their site. I cannot speak for why they only changed part of it, but I can assure you of one thing. A major cigar distributor WOULD NOT have changed anything on their site with my word alone unless they actually opened a box, looked for themselves, and confirmed what I said to them. Don't you agree? This being said, I don't think it should be necessary to establish myself by showing photographic evidence, but I do have a couple pictures of the box and inside sticker. I cannot post them here yet as I am ...unestablished, but if you really need to see them, I can email them to you. All I need is an address to send them to. Also, with all due respect, everyone has to be new sometime, right? I hope I can be welcome here even if the facts I say don't sit well with established individuals. If you don't trust to give me an email address to send photos to, maybe I can get them up on my u tube channel instead, however, I hardly think that is necessary. Go take a closer look at atlantic and I think you will agree. Thanks tac327


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

tac327 said:


> cedjunior, as you pointed out, I am unestablished and I have only 3 posts meaning I am unable to put the photos on this thread. 30 posts required to post images. I joined this site specificly to talk about this cigar. As Matt1951 pointed out at 8:14pm, atlantic did change the site in regards to the 601 blue wrapper. You quoted the description word for word but just to the left, in the cigar specs column, this is where you will find the change to connecticut broadleaf maduro on their site. I cannot speak for why they only changed part of it, but I can assure you of one thing. A major cigar distributor WOULD NOT have changed anything on their site with my word alone unless they actually opened a box, looked for themselves, and confirmed what I said to them. Don't you agree? This being said, I don't think it should be necessary to establish myself by showing photographic evidence, but I do have a couple pictures of the box and inside sticker. I cannot post them here yet as I am ...unestablished, but if you really need to see them, I can email them to you. All I need is an address to send them to. Also, with all due respect, everyone has to be new sometime, right? I hope I can be welcome here even if the facts I say don't sit well with established individuals. If you don't trust to give me an email address to send photos to, maybe I can get them up on my u tube channel instead, however, I hardly think that is necessary. Go take a closer look at atlantic and I think you will agree. Thanks tac327


As I said, I meant no offense by it. The fact that you can't post pictures did slip my mind though. That being said, the restrictions on new members were put in place for a reason, to keep new users from signing up and spamming the forums in one way or another until they've established themselves as an actual member by accumulating a high enough post count. I thought to myself "this guy probably found this thread and signed up just to comment in it" because this is the first google search result regarding all the 601 blend change speculation, but one can never be too careful. There are always spammers and trolls who sign up to bash brands or promote their own, etc. Unfortunately since you can't private message yet, I can't give you my email to send me pics, I'm not going to put it in the thread out there for everyone to see. I'm sure you'll stick around and be able to post pics soon enough. Again, no offense was meant by what I said, I just saw that you were making some accusations that were contradictory to other member's first hand knowledge.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Next, we are going to see on CI and Famous: 601 Blue by Rocky Patel seconds, $29.99 for a bundle of 20 robustos. The only difference between the firsts and seconds are very slight blemishes or discolorations on the wrapper, the average person could never tell the difference. But Rocky has such high quality standards he rejects these slight discolorations, offering you this wonderful cost savings.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Matt1951 said:


> Next, we are going to see on CI and Famous: 601 Blue by Rocky Patel seconds, $29.99 for a bundle of 20 robustos. The only difference between the firsts and seconds are very slight blemishes or discolorations on the wrapper, the average person could never tell the difference. But Rocky has such high quality standards he rejects these slight discolorations, offering you this wonderful cost savings.


I think when that day comes, Eddie and Eric will be long gone.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Just spoke with Eddie...

601 Blue was always Broadleaf. They tested a Habano blend, but it never left the factory.

More info on EO Brands will be posted on some blog that someone has sometime soon.


----------



## tac327 (Jan 12, 2011)

That is confusing for sure, but would be good news. The new ones I got smelled cheap and taste bland. Maybe the taste and smell differences that I noticed between the new and old are from something as simple as a little aging in the humidor. That would be cool. The old ones I had been buying from the local tobbaco shop had been there long enough for the plastic wrap to turn brown. Maybe that is all they need. I can't understand why they have always been advertised as habano maduro if they were always ct broadleaf. Hard to say what is going on sometimes.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

tac327 said:


> That is confusing for sure, but would be good news. The new ones I got smelled cheap and taste bland. Maybe the taste and smell differences that I noticed between the new and old are from something as simple as a little aging in the humidor. That would be cool. The old ones I had been buying from the local tobbaco shop had been there long enough for the plastic wrap to turn brown. Maybe that is all they need. I can't understand why they have always been advertised as habano maduro if they were always ct broadleaf. Hard to say what is going on sometimes.


I can only go off what Eddie told me, which was they never were any different.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

EVERY review on line that I have found on the 601 blue, including the review section in Puff, says Nicaraguan Habano maduro wrapper; or something very similar. None of the reviews anywhere say Connecticut broadleaf. How could this error persist over the years?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Seems many have got it wrong in their advertising.


> The 601 'Blue' cigar series are slightly box-pressed, medium to full-bodied premium cigars created by Don Pepin Garcia with an exquisite recipe of perfectly-aged Nicaraguan longfillers finished in a dark, oily Nicaraguan Habano wrapper.





> The wrapper on these cigars is a beautiful and oily Nicaraguan Habano wrapper that finishes up nicely!





> A Nicaraguan blend using a Nicaraguan Habano wrapper.





> This version of the 601 is an exquisite blend of aged Nicaraguan tobaccos wrapped in exquisite , oily Nicaraguan Habano Maduro.


Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I feel that if the blend changed or the cigars started being made by Plasencia that is something that could not be hidden for long. Not to say that the cigar world is gossipy but word definetly still gets around.


----------



## tac327 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been working all day on trying to get an old box from before the packaging/band change. There seems to be something very strange going here, and I would like to get to the bottom it. I too don't understand how something could have been overlooked and advertised in error for all these years by EVERYONE. Very strange. An old box may be avaliable at a cigar shop nearby I am told by a friend, and I am _going_ to find one if there is one out there.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

If Rocky changed the wrapper and or blend, Eddie is just trying to be diplomatic about it. If you find one of the old ones to compare with one of your new ones, that should be decisive. People would have to decide whether the new one is still worth buying. Or, you may find they both really are the same.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm by no means a 601 addict, but I have no reason to believe Eddie.

Anyone that's ever been to a factory knows that even if you have two cigars from the same day, the only way to tell is to smoke them, as the color of wrappers are going to be different...

Plasencia isn't making the stuff that is hitting stores, that stuff is still being made by Pepin.


----------



## Gorden Gecko (Dec 30, 2007)

I love 601 Blue...the band means nothing to me


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Honestly, I haven't smoked a huge number of 601 Blues. I'm having a "new blue" now. This one doesn't seem to be as tightly box pressed as I remember the old ones being. Also, this particular cigar is suffering tight draw issues, and I've had to use my draw tool...to me, this affects the flavor somewhat (or maybe my frustration with a tight draw just affects my enjoyment of the experience). This one tastes pretty "green" as well compared to the others I had....its only about a week of the truck, and the previous 601 Blues I had had a couple of months of age on them. Other than that.....I honestly can't tell a difference. Truly tastes like the same blend to me.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I think when that day comes, Eddie and Eric will be long gone.


I don't know them the way you seem to. But....I would never underestimate the power of dollar bills. I could see it happening.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

tac327 said:


> I have been working all day on trying to get an old box from before the packaging/band change. There seems to be something very strange going here, and I would like to get to the bottom it. I too don't understand how something could have been overlooked and advertised in error for all these years by EVERYONE. Very strange. An old box may be avaliable at a cigar shop nearby I am told by a friend, and I am _going_ to find one if there is one out there.


I've got an full box of torps at home. I'll have to open it and empty it out, but I can check to see if there is anything in there that indicates the wrapper type.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> I don't know them the way you seem to. But....I would never underestimate the power of dollar bills. I could see it happening.


Theyd just sell their percentage of EO to Rocky if it came to that, which I fear might be the end result not too far down the road. Personally I dont think Ill ever be able to understand EO's reasoning behind getting in bed with RP. They seem like they legitmatly love the art of this industry whereas I cant say the same about Rocky from what I know of him.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

cedjunior said:


> I've got an full box of torps at home. I'll have to open it and empty it out, but I can check to see if there is anything in there that indicates the wrapper type.


No luck. I took every single cigar out of the box and couldn't find anything relating to the wrapper. Oh well.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Look... 

601 is still being made by Pepin, whether or not the blend changed is impossible to know. Here's a shocker, CAO has changed their blends countless times with out ever telling anybody (they moved factories like crazy)... If Eddie says it didn't change, I believe him.

There is zero evidence to suggest that it is not being made by Pepin and a lot of evidence that Pepin is still making them:
1. The new boxes I have My Father seal
2. The 601 Macho (newest release) was made by Pepin
3. The 601 White is being made by Pepin

I don't want to call anyone crazy, but a lot of this might be: the band is new, so the cigar must be... when I don't think that is the case.

As for the wrapper, there are a few sites that have screwed things up, but then again everyone on the internet says that the León Jimenes Don Fernando No. 4 is 5 5/8 when it really is 5 9/16. The internet also thinks Padrón only uses Nicaraguan tobacco and the Montecristo Platinum Churchill Tubos is somehow on somebody's Top 10 list.

I agree, Rocky has a reputation for changing things a lot, but Eddie and Erik are pretty straight up. In addition, Rocky seems to be letting the two of them do what they want, as he realizes it is smart as their fanbase needs to be reminded that Rocky isn't changing things.

Say what you want about Rocky not knowing tobacco, but the dude is a businessman, and he makes smart choices most the time.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

thegoldenmackid said:


> and the Montecristo Platinum Churchill Tubos is somehow on somebody's Top 10 list.


This is by far the biggest travesty in this entire thread! u


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> This is by far the biggest travesty in this entire thread! u


but your avatar completely makes up for it.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Look...
> 
> 601 is still being made by Pepin, whether or not the blend changed is impossible to know. Here's a shocker, CAO has changed their blends countless times with out ever telling anybody (they moved factories like crazy)... If Eddie says it didn't change, I believe him.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with everything you've said. I was just trying to squash this once and for all.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys, let me weigh in on this debate.

Someone send me some of the 'old' 601s and someone send me some of the 'new' ones.

Nothing can get by this palate.... I will be able to tell. I will report back.

Remember, the address is in the "About me" section.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

cedjunior said:


> I tend to agree with everything you've said. I was just trying to squash this once and for all.


I just wanted to piss of some Padrón whores... lol and put this to rest.


----------

